# Group Build Icon Database (Locked).....



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

EDIT: 
Highjacking this thread to post all of our Icons.... Will use this for all awards....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2009)

Tik, tak, tik ,tak....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2009)

Tick tock, tick, tock Wojtek, lmfao.....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2009)

Dan , Polish clocks sound tik, tak, tik, tak.  Anyway the same like those US ones though the writting is different.


----------



## muller (Apr 7, 2009)

My clock sounds like this, .

It's digital. 

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2009)

So when are we starting a Circus.....we have enough clowns!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2009)

"Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am...."


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> So when are we starting a Circus.....we have enough clowns!



Circus Groupe Build..... sounds like Gruppensex.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2009)

Talking of clowns, where IS Lucky?!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep... he cannot be omitted.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2011)

And a few extra icons.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2011)

And the next extra ones.....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2013)

Wurger, will these do?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking very good.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, this is what I've done so far. Wurger, if you can put the lettering on, that would be great.

#12 Aircraft in Foreign Service


















#13 Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time

















#15 Carrier Aircraft


















#16 From WW1 to WW2

















I'm still working on the other 2 Group Builds.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2013)

OK... GB icons with text..


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2013)

WONDERFUL !!!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Had to add this....

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

ok...

GB #11 Aces Aircraft

Can some one add lettering?

.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> ok...
> 
> GB #11 Aces Aircraft
> 
> Can someone add lettering?



Chris... I think Wojtek is your man for this. He's on duty today, so he won't see it til late tomorrow. I will ask him to check it out.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm working on the others. I've added the icons for those from GB #13 and GB #15 to the winners and those who participated.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

Need lettering..

GB#14 Home Country Modern Aircraft/Spitfire Marks
.

















GB#17 Jet age / Recon / Transport
.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

GB#10 FW and Messy

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

GB #18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine..

















GB #19-Aircraft Nose Art..

















GB #20-Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII..

















GB #21-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis..


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2013)

The Aces Aircraft GB ...


















The Home Country Modern Aircraft/Spitfire Marks GB ...


















The Jet age / Recon / Transport GB ...


















The Aircraft Nose Art GB ...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Wurger Thanks!!!!! Still working on some more!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2013)

OK.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

I need to do this to keep track of all the builds. If somebody participated in a build and the icon is not on your siggy, let me know.




#1 Defense of the Reich 




#2 Pacific Theater of Operations




#3 MTO/North Africa




#4, Heavy Hitters




#5 D-Day/Invasion Stripes




#6 The Cold War Projects




#6A Battle of Kursk




#7 Battle of Britain







#8 Commonwealth/Night fighter




#9 VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45




#10 Focke-Wulf and Messerschmitt




#11 -Aircraft of the Aces




#12 Aircraft in Foreign Service




#13 Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time




#14 Home Country Modern Aircraft/Spitfire Marks




#15 Carrier Aircraft




#16 From WW1 to WW2




#17 Jet age / Recon / Transport




#18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.




#19-Aircraft Nose Art.




#20-Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII.




#21-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis.




#22-Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis.




#23-Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.




#24-Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 231562












View attachment 231563












View attachment 231564
























View attachment 231565


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2014)

Wurger, here is the original pic if this helps. I rotated pic and erased the lettering to make the new icon.

.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2014)

Cool. THX.


----------

